# So i just tilted



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Sounds awesome. I never thought I would go all in on this car but I loved it stock and I'm really loving it after the mods. I think I really meant it this time when I said I would drive this thing into the dirt/bone yard.


----------

